# For a GON member



## 10mmhunter (Nov 25, 2015)

Forged this one for a fellow member.  He should get it on Saturday.  It's my rendition of a sharpfinger with stag brass pins & homemade micarta spacer.  Hope you like it.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice little knife


----------



## walkinboss01 (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2015)

Yessir, I like that look!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks fellows


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 26, 2015)

I like those blades that look hand forged mixed with clean finished grinds.  
Nice knife!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship sir,,,, is the blade hand forged? The reason I ask is I do some carving when I can and I have gotten some hand forged carving knives and chisels from a company that specializes in Japan hand made tools, the best carving knives and chisels I've ever used,,,, do you sell your knives? do you make chisels or carving knives? Again beautiful work sir,,,,


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 27, 2015)

The blade is hand forged by me. It has my initials hot stamped deep in the blade.  I've never made a specific carving knife.  I do sell my knives. I make them to order one at a time. If you draw out your blade design I think I can forge it.  Anvil head "Carl" has probably made some carving knives before I could pick up a hammer, so you might want to consult him also.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Great little piece - nice job!


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 28, 2015)

Good One Raley, that's a cute one.

John I.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 28, 2015)

10mmhunter said:


> The blade is hand forged by me. It has my initials hot stamped deep in the blade.  I've never made a specific carving knife.  I do sell my knives. I make them to order one at a time. If you draw out your blade design I think I can forge it.  Anvil head "Carl" has probably made some carving knives before I could pick up a hammer, so you might want to consult him also.



Thank you sir, again beautiful work sir,,,,


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 28, 2015)

Got it today and sure is pretty. Can't wait to put it to work. Thanks again!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks good Raley


----------



## bbs383ci (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------

